# Poison Ivy becoming more toxic due to polution.



## Lawrence (Jul 14, 2022)

I saw on the weather channel today that it has been known that Poison Ivy is becoming more toxic and larger in size due to global polition of CO2. I found it very interesting and plan to read more about what other plants are becoming larger because they are pulling more toxins out of the air and ground.  I am wondering if there are people here that know more about this.  Poison ivy is more dangerous than ever, because 2020 - BGR      --


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2022)

Yes, climate change and air pollution are making all sorts of plants and trees grow larger and faster....as they suck up the CO2 in our air.  The Amazon rain forest used to do a pretty good job of keeping these pollutants under control, but in recent decades, especially with all the deforestation, CO2 is winning.  
In the 20 years we've lived in this forest, the trees and vegetation seem to grow faster and taller, every year.  I used to just have to cut our walking trail once or twice a year....now, if I don't do it every month we can't hardly take a walk.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 14, 2022)

I didn't see a location mentioned in the article. I imagine if poison ivy is growing larger because of C02 levels, then it's only happening in certain regions, but I'll look deeper later.

I hate when articles basically walk back the titles because they have no data. This one does it here...

"*The plant isn’t mutating or doing anything out of the ordinary* itself, but it is growing faster and *potentially* becoming more potent due to increases in C02 levels. Plants love CO2, and poison ivy is no different. The more CO2 that is present in the air around us, the more can be used to fuel the growth of the plant. The more efficient and healthy the plant is, the more harmful it *may* be to anyone who comes across it."

They could be onto something, but jeez, get some actual data and _then_ write your article.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 14, 2022)

I have know for some time that Poplar trees adsorb a lot of toxins from the ground. I have read that Poplar trees also adsorb lots of CO2 and wonder how the plants in the world are working to stabalize the high CO2 levels. Poplar Trees: Getting to the Roots of Carbon Storage (genomenewsnetwork.org)


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I hate when articles basically walk back the titles because they have no data


Data and statistics are rigged,  so more data, or any data,  is first of all suspect.

The motive might well be to make more people afraid of poison ivy,  to get them ready to accept a toxic poison ivy immunization that causes more harm and death ?

As the quality and strength of people's immune systems have been totally compromised and broken by jabs,
isn't it very likely that poison ivy and other long time things that used to be only a mild aggravation
will become a more serious matter ?  

Or at least that's another way for the drug makers to sell more drugs ,  and to cover themselves -  pretending the pi is 'stronger' ,  and not admitting the drugs used the last fifty years have made people weaker, a lot weaker.


Just looked it up,  guess what ?      New poison ivy drugs on the way......  let's scare people more of pi so they will want the toxic shot.....  /as done for the last century it seems about many/

>>>
 A Vaccine against Poison Ivy Misery Is in the Works as Scientists ...scientificamerican.com› article › a-vaccine-against-poison-ivy-misery-is-in-the-works-as-scientists-also-explore-new-treatment-paths
September 1, 2021 - According to some older studies, *poison* *ivy* and its cousins *poison* oak and *poison* sumac cause 10 percent of lost-time injuries among U.S. Forest Service workers and lead one third of them in California, Oregon and Washington to miss work during fire seasons. To *make* matters *worse*, the climate ...


 Poison ivy vaccine making progress: reportnypost.com› 2021 › 09 › 22 › poison-ivy-vaccine-making-progress-report
September 23, 2021 - Researchers are reportedly working on a *vaccine* to combat humans’ response to *poison* *ivy*. According to Scientific American, scientists at the University of Mississippi and...


 University Obtains New Patent for Poison Ivy, Oak Vaccine - Ole ...news.olemiss.edu› university-obtains-new-patent-poison-ivy-oak-vaccine
June 19, 2019 - OXFORD, Miss. – The University of Mississippi has been issued its fourth patent for a product that could prevent the painful itching and rash due to exposure to *poison* *ivy*, *poison* oak and *poison* sumac. The compound is based on research conducted in the UM School of Pharmacy and at ElSohly ...


----------



## Della (Jul 14, 2022)

This should be under the, "dumb things" thread.

When we first moved to this house there was a wild field of underbrush behind it.  I was having company and eager to make the new house look pretty, so it being autumn, I went into the field and picked some huge plants with read and green leaves as big as a dieffenbachia and made a huge arrangement for the hearth. 

Yes, you guessed it.  It wasn't the little green leaves I was used to but it was poison ivy and my face looked like a basketball when my friends arrived.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Della said:


> This should be under the, "dumb things" thread.
> 
> When we first moved to this house there was a wild field of underbrush behind it.  I was having company and eager to make the new house look pretty, so it being autumn, I went into the field and picked some huge plants with read and green leaves as big as a dieffenbachia and made a huge arrangement for the hearth.
> 
> Yes, you guessed it.  It wasn't the little green leaves I was used to but it was poison ivy and my face looked like a basketball when my friends arrived.


hmmm....   did your friends sign the 'basketball' ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

p.s. simple relief used for hundreds of years,  see articles covering a few centuries....
thesilveredge dot com/articles

Colloidal Silver Relieves Poison Ivy and Poison Oak Symptoms (May ...thesilveredge.com › home › colloidal silver relieves poison ivy and poison oak symptoms (may 28, 2015)
March 24, 2020 - According to readers who have tried ... *Poison* *Ivy* *or* *Poison* Oak, all you really need to do is use a pump spray bottle to spray 10 ppm liquid colloidal silver directly onto the affected skin, and allow it to air dry, at least three or four times a day (or any time the itching comes ...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 14, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Data and statistics are rigged,  so more data, or any data,  is first of all suspect.


Reliable sources of data DO exist. You just need to find out who funded a given study to know whether or not it's reliable.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 14, 2022)

Poison Ivy becoming more toxic due to pollution.​I think most EVERYTHING is becoming more toxic due to pollution. Including humans.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

@Lawrence I had no idea, maybe it's global warming?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Reliable sources of data DO exist. You just need to find out who funded a given study to know whether or not it's reliable.


Once the source OR the motive OR the media reporting it  is known to be deceitful and false,  any data they supply is not worth a grain of salt, is it ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Poison Ivy becoming more toxic due to pollution.​I think most EVERYTHING is becoming more toxic due to pollution. Including humans.


Good way to put it, yes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Once the source OR the motive OR the media reporting it  is known to be deceitful and false,  any data they supply is not worth a grain of salt, is it ?


Well, it should be _taken_ with a grain of salt, for sure.

I do not trust data that comes from a study that's funded by a company or organization that stands to benefit from a certain outcome of the study, and I don't trust data from a study that hasn't been reproduced and peer-reviewed by people who have no skin in the game.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Well, it should be _taken_ with a grain of salt, for sure.
> 
> I do not trust data that comes from a study that's funded by a company or organization that stands to benefit from a certain outcome of the study, and I don't trust data from a study that hasn't been reproduced and peer-reviewed by people who have no skin in the game.


Ignore studies.    

Look for results.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 15, 2022)

Living things do evolve. Possibly from outside influences, also possibly from internal genetic events.  My history as a young person, even into adulthood, was that I loved to hike and roam fields and get down with nature, but  but never  got poison ivy even when my friends did. Lots of exposure. Even rubbed some on myself on a dare to see what would happen….nothing. 
I wouldn’t try it at my age but I think I must have had some kind of natural immunity.

Also am grateful for the immunizations I have had. Example: a while before I retired and quite a few yrs after I did taxes for HRB, Jan 1-Apr 15, with clients literally dipping snot on my desk and coworkers hacking and snuffling, and I never got sick. Just washed hands, and there weren’t any of the ubiquitous sanitizers that there are now. 
I totally agree that there is “good science “ and “bad science”, but wrong to decide that therefore it’s all Cr*p.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I totally agree that there is “good science “ and “bad science”


Good, hopefully.   Look for results of "good" vs "bad" .....  there is a difference like night and day, black and white,  polka dot and striped.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Ignore studies.
> 
> Look for results.


No, I don't think so. You can't understand results if you don't read the studies.


----------



## heron (Jul 16, 2022)

Make friends w


Della said:


> This should be under the, "dumb things" thread.
> 
> When we first moved to this house there was a wild field of underbrush behind it.  I was having company and eager to make the new house look pretty, so it being autumn, I went into the field and picked some huge plants with read and green leaves as big as a dieffenbachia and made a huge arrangement for the hearth.
> 
> Yes, you guessed it.  It wasn't the little green leaves I was used to but it was poison ivy and my face looked like a basketball when my friends arrived.


Make friends with a pig - they eat the stuff like candy.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> No, I don't think so. You can't understand results if you don't read the studies.


When the studies are for fraudulent purposes,  supporting a fraudulent system,  if you "understand" the results as if anything good ,   you've been totally tricked.

By results,  I never mean results of a study.  I mean results of doing what is good and right.

 LOOK for people who DO what is right,  and are blessed for it,  helped,  encouraged,  healed,  healthy as can be at least,  and not made worse.   The results of even just trusting jabs,  is more illness, by far.  Let alone getting one.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> When the studies are for fraudulent purposes,  supporting a fraudulent system,  if you "understand" the results as if anything good ,   you've been totally tricked.
> 
> By results,  I never mean results of a study.  I mean results of doing what is good and right.
> 
> LOOK for people who DO what is right,  and are blessed for it,  helped,  encouraged,  healed,  healthy as can be at least,  and not made worse.   The results of even just trusting jabs,  is more illness, by far.  Let alone getting one.


I have no idea what you're talking about; you're not making sense. But that's alright with me...it'll keep our conversations short.


----------

